# Squintmaxxing is legit



## You (Jun 21, 2019)

i had an eye test today and asked my optician what causes negative canthal tilt and positive canthal tilt. Ptosis (nct) is caused weak eyelid tendons and muscles and is a sign of aging. However pct is caused constant squinting of the eyes + decent orbital fat which shortens the eyelid length and deep sets the eye, however over squinting leads to tricharsis which is when the eyelids turn inwards.
function affects form = everything


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Jun 21, 2019)

You said:


> over squinting leads to tricharsis which is when the eyelids turn inwards.


fuck it boyo. ascension at all costs


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jun 21, 2019)

Must be why squint bateman looks like he does today


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 21, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> fuck it boyo. ascension at all costs



View attachment 71024


----------



## her (Jun 21, 2019)

doesn’t over squinting cause wrinkles?


----------



## You (Jun 21, 2019)

her said:


> doesn’t over squinting cause wrinkles?


yeah but only when you get older


----------



## her (Jun 21, 2019)

You said:


> yeah but only when you get older


i’m talking about only raising your lower eyelid, because that’s the only way squinting doesn’t look autistic


----------



## You (Jun 21, 2019)

her said:


> i’m talking about only raising your lower eyelid, because that’s the only way squinting doesn’t look autistic


ohhh ok. you prevent crows feet but only squinting the lower eyelid


----------



## her (Jun 21, 2019)

You said:


> ohhh ok. you prevent crows feet but only squinting the lower eyelid


okay, so let me know if i understood, if we start squinting a lot everyday, it can make our eye area better naturally?


----------



## You (Jun 21, 2019)

her said:


> okay, so let me know if i understood, if we start squinting a lot everyday, it can make our eye area better naturally?


yeah, getting lots of sun will give the same affect.


----------



## LegendOfIncel (Jun 21, 2019)

I looked too sad/angry squinting in my most recent photo, squinting too much doesn't work unless you're taking the picture from at least somewhat close up


----------



## You (Jun 21, 2019)

You said:


> yeah, getting lots of sun will give the same affect.





> however over squinting leads to tricharsis which is when the eyelids turn inwards.


it's all about function. Overtightening the eyes will lead this (tricharsis):


----------



## her (Jun 21, 2019)

You said:


> it's all about function. Overtightening the eyes will lead this (tricharsis):


then i guess squintmaxxing isn’t worth it?


----------



## You (Jun 21, 2019)

her said:


> then i guess squintmaxxing isn’t worth it?


don't over do it. it's unlikely tricharsis will form tho.








What Is Trichiasis?


Trichiasis is a common eyelid problem. Eyelashes grow inwards toward the eye. The lashes rub against the cornea, the conjunctiva, and the inner surface of the eyelids. This irritates the eye.




www.aao.org


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jun 21, 2019)

You said:


> i had an eye test today and asked my optician what causes negative canthal tilt and positive canthal tilt. Ptosis (nct) is caused weak eyelid tendons and muscles and is a sign of aging. However pct is caused constant squinting of the eyes + decent orbital fat which shortens the eyelid length and deep sets the eye, however over squinting leads to tricharsis which is when the eyelids turn inwards.
> function affects form = everything


Wait what? Squinting causes PCT over time?


----------



## You (Jun 21, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Wait what? Squinting causes PCT over time?


yes


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 21, 2019)

You said:


> yes


How


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jun 21, 2019)

Imagine from the beginning, the PCT and NCT are made to differentiate people who are often in the sun, and therefore who need to naturally squint, and those who spend their whole lives in their homes, it would be a kind of natural selector.


----------



## You (Jun 21, 2019)

You said:


> Gudru said:
> 
> 
> > How
> ...


----------



## Ropemaxing (Jun 21, 2019)

Maybe that s why all asian have PCT LOL

However concerning the sun it's total bullshit because every singles man in Africa would have the same pct than asian ppls and it's not even close irl


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 21, 2019)

You said:


> i had an eye test today and asked my optician what causes negative canthal tilt and positive canthal tilt. Ptosis (nct) is caused weak eyelid tendons and muscles and is a sign of aging. However pct is caused constant squinting of the eyes + decent orbital fat which shortens the eyelid length and deep sets the eye, however over squinting leads to tricharsis which is when the eyelids turn inwards.
> function affects form = everything


So squinting would make my eyes more attractive?


----------



## You (Jun 21, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> Maybe that s why all asian have PCT LOL


actually legit my optician used Chinese Asians an example how they're eyes have gotten bigger over time living in western countries


----------



## SA7 (Jun 21, 2019)

It is real?


----------



## You (Jun 21, 2019)

Chrysler69 said:


> So squinting would make my eyes more attractive?


if it's in ur genetic potential. i would recommend getting more sunlight so you o't have to think about sqiunting


SA7 said:


> It is real?


no


SA7 said:


> It is real?


oh course it fucking is


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jun 21, 2019)

You said:


> yeah, getting lots of sun will give the same affect.


lol now you are trolling us and want to reduce competition, because both squinting all time and getting lots of sun will make you age fast as fuck, sneaky bastard


----------



## Chrysler69 (Jun 21, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> lol now you are trolling us and want to reduce competition, because both squinting all time and getting lots of sun will make you age fast as fuck, sneaky bastard


Nani


----------



## Ropemaxing (Jun 21, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> lol now you are trolling us and want to reduce competition, because both squinting all time and getting lots of sun will make you age fast as fuck, sneaky bastard



Plot twist lot of squint + sun = crows feets + 70y old man eyes


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 21, 2019)

You said:


> i had an eye test today and asked my optician what causes negative canthal tilt and positive canthal tilt. Ptosis (nct) is caused weak eyelid tendons and muscles and is a sign of aging. However pct is caused constant squinting of the eyes + decent orbital fat which shortens the eyelid length and deep sets the eye, however over squinting leads to tricharsis which is when the eyelids turn inwards.
> function affects form = everything


Saved. Will have my kids squinting 24/7. One thing tho, do you have a source on this I could trust?
Btw would moving the eyebrow muscle and making an angry face have any effect too?


----------



## You (Jun 21, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Saved. Will have my kids squinting 24/7. One thing tho, do you have a source on this I could trust?


getting them to squint 24/7 will fuck them up ad that's not the point function effects rm getting out in the sun and they're eyes will naturally adapt into an attractive eye the right way.

This info coming straight from a professional optician i'll make a big thread collecting source and explaining myself.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 21, 2019)

You said:


> getting them to squint 24/7 will fuck them up ad that's not the point function effects rm getting out in the sun and they're eyes will naturally adapt into an attractive eye the right way.


Again where's your scientific source


----------



## You (Jun 21, 2019)

IMPORTANT 
don't squintmax until i release a guide on it with sources. 
IMPORTANT 
don't squintmax until i release a guide on it with sources. 
IMPORTANT 
don't squintmax until i release a guide on it with sources. 
IMPORTANT 
don't squintmax until i release a guide on it with sources.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 24, 2019)

You said:


> IMPORTANT
> don't squintmax until i release a guide on it with sources.
> IMPORTANT
> don't squintmax until i release a guide on it with sources.
> ...


Can't wait


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jun 28, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> fuck it boyo. ascension at all costs


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Feb 2, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> lol now you are trolling us and want to reduce competition, because both squinting all time and getting lots of sun will make you age fast as fuck, sneaky bastard


You're seriously paranoid, I laugh everytime I read your posts


----------



## Sal123 (Feb 2, 2020)

GUYSPLEASE STOP SQUINTING MY DAD IS AN EYE DOCTOR MANY YOUNG BOYS WHO ALSO USED TO SWUINT ALOT GET THEIR CHECKUP AND AFTER A FEW YEARS THEIR EYES HAVE BECOME BERY SUNKEN BECASUE SQUINTING CAUSES THE EYEBALL TOMCOMPEESS BACK
Fucking incels the lot of ya


----------



## DianabolDownie (Feb 2, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> GUYSPLEASE STOP SQUINTING MY DAD IS AN EYE DOCTOR MANY YOUNG BOYS WHO ALSO USED TO SWUINT ALOT GET THEIR CHECKUP AND AFTER A FEW YEARS THEIR EYES HAVE BECOME BERY SUNKEN BECASUE SQUINTING CAUSES THE EYEBALL TOMCOMPEESS BACK
> Fucking incels the lot of ya


we want our eyes to sink back.


----------



## Halotestin (Feb 2, 2020)

Cortisol can cause nct


----------



## DianabolDownie (Feb 2, 2020)

Halotestin said:


> Cortisol can cause nct
> View attachment 253749


it appears they just became more hooded, but the hooding is negatively tilted


----------



## Sal123 (Feb 2, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> we want our eyes to sink back.


be careful what u wish for


----------



## DianabolDownie (Feb 2, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> be careful what u wish for


those eyes are protruding


----------



## Golang (Feb 2, 2020)

Massive cope if you think it will improve it. The only thing squinting 24/7 will do is making the action automatic, so you don't have to think of squinting when you go by your day, which makes it seem like you have good eye area.


----------



## zeno (Feb 2, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Wait what? Squinting causes PCT over time?





You said:


> yes


i doubt it, it must be broscience..canthal tilt has to do with hard tissue/bones and how your eye socket is formed right?


----------



## Zradrad (Feb 20, 2021)

Slyfex8 said:


> Imagine from the beginning, the PCT and NCT are made to differentiate people who are often in the sun, and therefore who need to naturally squint, and those who spend their whole lives in their homes, it would be a kind of natural selector.


ah yes. our ancient hunter gathering ancestors sitting in their homes.


----------

